

A deep exploration of the CPython code-base with Philip Guo - mikeckennedy
http://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/22/cpython-internals-and-learning-python-with-pythontutor.com

======
dunkelheit
If you haven't read it, Philip's PhD memoir (link:
[http://www.pgbovine.net/PhD-memoir.htm](http://www.pgbovine.net/PhD-
memoir.htm)) is wonderful.

One of the ideas discussed in it is the importance of knowing your platform.
He had an idea for a tool which many other people had before, but it was the
deep knowledge of python interpreter that allowed him to create the tool that
was actually usable (IncPy).

------
mkesper
There's a full transcript:
[http://talkpython.fm/episodes/transcript/22/cpython-
internal...](http://talkpython.fm/episodes/transcript/22/cpython-internals-
and-learning-python-with-pythontutor.com)

And the videos from "CPython internals: A ten-hour codewalk through the Python
interpreter source code" are here:

[http://pgbovine.net/cpython-internals.htm](http://pgbovine.net/cpython-
internals.htm)

